

ArkOS self-hosted server crowdfund reaches 100% of goal - jcook818
https://fund.arkos.io/updates/#8

======
alex_duf
If you're interested into self hosting, this project is also very promising :
[http://yunohost.org/](http://yunohost.org/)

Go give them some love

------
mcantelon
So ArkOS is a platform for distributed apps?

~~~
jcook818
In a nutshell, yes -- it's an easy way to install/configure server
applications to self-host on your own hardware, without having to use the
command line or obtuse webmins.

------
amar_c
And this will only run on RPi ?

~~~
jcook818
It runs on RPi while it is in Alpha, but part of the cost of the funding
campaign is to extend support to more powerful single-board computers as well
as full-size x86/64 machines.

~~~
amar_c
Yep.. x86/64 would be great. I am not big fan of running anything on SD
card/USB something

